# middle passage



## Kalixta

Hola a todos,
una vez necesito su ayuda para traducir la expresion en cuestion.
 "Middle passage" se refiere a una parte del viaje al que estaban sometidos los esclavos africanos, parte de la travesia para llegar al continente americano, pero no conozco su equivalente en español
Ayuda, por favor
Y como siempre mil gracias


----------



## MetalMarianne

Luego de googlear un poco he visto tanto "pasaje medio" como "pasaje del medio" (ambas con comillas)... 


http://geocities.ws/obserflictos/falconbridge.html

Alexander Falconbridge
“LOS NEGROS ERAN AMARRADOS JUNTOS MEDIANTE ESPOSAS”  _
Nota: Alexander Falconbridge, cirujano a bordo de barcos negreros y luego gobernador de la colonia británica de Sierra  Leona, ofrece un vivo relato del*” pasaje medio”*, nombre que recibía la travesía  en alta mar.._


http://wwwupdate.un.org/es/events/slaveryremembranceday/background.shtml

El «comercio triangular»

     Los barcos que llevaban bienes comerciales tales como armas de  fuego,  alcohol y caballos partían de los puertos europeos en dirección  al África  Occidental, donde los cambiarían por africanos esclavizados.  Los esclavos  habían sido capturados en guerras o eran víctimas de un  floreciente comercio local en la captura y venta de esclavos.
     Los barcos en extremo sobrecargados con esclavos africanos  partían entonces a través del *«Pasaje del Medio»* hacia las colonias  americanas y europeas en el Caribe y Sud América....


----------



## Kalixta

MIl gracias


----------



## MetalMarianne

Sólo por curiosidad, cuál de las dos vas a usar?


----------



## Ana Dulce

Yo tengo que traducir lo mismo, y esta es la única entrada que encontré en el foro. La verdad es que a mí las dos opciones me suenan a traducción literal, que no tiene mucho sentido en español. Me pregunto si, dado que no existe una expresión hecha en castellano, a diferencia del inglés, convendría más bien traducir la idea, para que no suene a "mocosuena".


----------



## marghera

Hola Kalixta y Ana Dulce:
Para que los demás foreros os podamos ayudar de verdad, sería muy oportuno que en lugar de ofrecer únicamente una palabra, la contextualicéis mostrando la frase entera en la que aparece. Por las dos traducciónes al español que aparecen en el hilo no me queda nada claro si se trata de un tramo "central" de una travesía sin definir o si se trata del "Pasaje del Medio", que podría ser el nombre propio de un lugar geográfico, como "Cabo de Hornos" o "Triángulo de las Bermudas"...


----------



## Ana Dulce

Se refiere al viaje que hacían los barcos de esclavos (y otras mercancías) de África a América (WIKIPEDIA: "The Middle Passage was the stage of the triangular trade in which millions of people from Africa[1] were taken to the New World") El comercio triangular abarcaba el "triángulo" de transporte y ventas de1)  mercancías manufacturadas de Europa a Africa,  2) esclavos de Africa a America, --the middle passage--    y 3) materias primas de América a Europa


----------



## marghera

Por lo que he estado ojeando en internet me parece que no hay un término consolidado para traducir el "Middle Passage". Sin embargo lo he visto traducido como "EL PASAJE DEL ATLÁNTICO MEDIO", que no me ha parecido mal, pero, si realmente no hubiera un término consolidado y lo tuviera que crear yo, lo bautizaría "el paso intermedio" enfocándolo desde el punto de vista de la transacción triangular entre Europa-África-Ámerica.


----------



## Ana Dulce

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y colaboración.


----------



## Monickv76

orla, 
Acabo de encontrar que 'middle passage' era parte del 'triangular trade', que se traduce al español como Comercio Triangular. Con esta información encontré que la traducción para middle passage es Ruta del Esclavo o Ruta de la Esclavitud. Existe bastante información de la UNESCO sobre el tema, Wikipedia tambien tiene referencias importantes. Tambien le pueden dar un 'search'' en google.


----------



## deirdreh

Yo estaba pensando en decir en mi traducción que "sobrevivieron al viaje desde África", creo que explica bien lo que se quiere expresar sin meterse en tecnicismos... Por si os sirve.
They were from Africa, they survived the middle passage.
Eran de África, sobrevivieron al viaje desde allí.
(Habla de esclavas en EE. UU., así que no hay que especificar el viaje a dónde.)


----------

